# Canon Arrives



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Just unpacked, Canon EOS 350D.

Will post small review when I have had chance to study/try.

Thanks to all who took the trouble to advise me.

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Roger







, is that the one they call the Rebel in the States?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Roger, it's a good camera.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats, Roger.









Are you going to sell your previous one?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Guys, its taking me back to my 35mm days.....just hope I dont get into lugging around several lense/filters and all the other stuff I went digital to get away from.

There is always the danger that the equipment becomes more interesting than the photos!

Hawkey,



> Are you going to sell your previous one?


Yes, maybe...but I cant decide which one...the Sony DSC F717 or the Fuji S7000, both of which I adore.

What should I do (apart from taking counselling)?

Roger


----------

